
Peter Thiel to Chicago: 'Very talented' folks head to coasts - ryan606
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chicagoinc/ct-peter-thiel-first-rate-0914-chicago-inc-20160913-story.html
======
sjg007
Thiel ignores his own advice on contrarian thinking.. It seems likely that
tech entrepreneurship will democratize across other cities because the
customers are there, lots of talent exists in other cities/universities and
the Bay Area is too expensive for 30 something techies starting families.

The alternative is that Sv salaries rise exponentially in lockstep with real
property values. Or we get a some kind of disconnect between rents and
property values.

------
ladytron
"First rate people" can work wherever they like. Thiel is going to learn this
lesson the hard way.

Real innovators don't care about "scenes", "networks", or being featured in
Vanity Fair.

They just need good labs and the resources to work - both of which are easy to
find outside SF and NYC.

~~~
flylib
Thiel invests all over the world and makes plenty of investments in European
companies and US companies not in those markets, reporter trying to make a non
story into something

------
red5
It would be helpful to see a transcription of the speech. It's more likely
this was said to lead into a point that it shouldn't be that way.

